# More powerful here



## Elagabalus (Mar 15, 2006)

What is more powerful a "Site Moderator" or an "Administrator"?
Please do not say they are equal
I want to know who is more powerful?

John


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

this is stupid


----------



## Elagabalus (Mar 15, 2006)

Ed griswold said:


> this is stupid


Nope. Where you see their display pictures, beneath it, they both have 4 crowns. They are princes of this site, with Xenon being the Emperor. I simply am inquiring into who is more powerful. Lesser and greater nobility you see. One is a count the other a duke type thing. What category is what on this site?

"Laissez-les manger le Gateau!" Marie Antoinette


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Elagabalus said:


> What is more powerful a "Site Moderator" or an "Administrator"?
> Please do not say they are equal
> I want to know who is more powerful?
> 
> John


i thought this is "piranha Discussion" not about "Site Moderator or Andminstrator"


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

at least post in the right forum.
The Lounge is for anyhitng else off topic of fish.
and i think this would be better if u just PM someone.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

rocker said:


> at least post in the right forum.
> The Lounge is for anyhitng else off topic of fish.
> and i think this would be better if u just PM someone.


i agree with ya!,


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

Admin


----------



## Elagabalus (Mar 15, 2006)

rocker said:


> at least post in the right forum.
> The Lounge is for anyhitng else off topic of fish.
> and i think this would be better if u just PM someone.


Pm someone? Are you crazy? I demand to know how the hierarchy is run here so I can ingraciate myself withing the courtiers of the more powerful sort. Like a Sejanus to Tiberius. Muahahaha

On a serious note, all of the above wordsI have spoken are correct regarding my objective. It is 100% accurate.

"Vous etes toutes les cochons." Marie Antoinette, Queen of France


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

wow do u think your smart because of what u found on google?

im seirous man. PM osmeone. ask them to move this thread to the lounge and answer your question.

and i think the admin/webmaster owns all.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

move this topic to the Lounge.


----------



## Elagabalus (Mar 15, 2006)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> move it this topic to the Lounge.


WHo is the grinning wench is your display pic. That is my only query for you.

"Moi, la guillotine ne tombais pas." Marie Antoinette, Queen of France


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Elagabalus said:


> move it this topic to the Lounge.


WHo is the grinning wench is your display pic. That is my only query for you.

"Moi, la guillotine ne tombais pas." Marie Antoinette, Queen of France
[/quote]

dude! do what rocker ask you to do, pm someone. let them move this to the Lounge, and see what you will get for answer. and it not a smart thing to look up Google and post in here.


----------



## Elagabalus (Mar 15, 2006)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> move it this topic to the Lounge.


WHo is the grinning wench is your display pic. That is my only query for you.

"Moi, la guillotine ne tombais pas." Marie Antoinette, Queen of France
[/quote]

dude! do what rocker ask you to do, pm someone. let them move this to the Lounge, and see what you will get for answer. and it not a smart thing to look up Google and post in here.








[/quote]
I never looked anything up on google what are you talking about. Are you a nutjob?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

this should be closed


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Elagabalus said:


> move it this topic to the Lounge.


WHo is the grinning wench is your display pic. That is my only query for you.

"Moi, la guillotine ne tombais pas." Marie Antoinette, Queen of France
[/quote]

dude! do what rocker ask you to do, pm someone. let them move this to the Lounge, and see what you will get for answer. and it not a smart thing to look up Google and post in here.








[/quote]
I never looked anything up on google what are you talking about. Are you a nutjob?
[/quote]
JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 you should take that as a compliment....he didnt ask if you were drunk :laugh:

im done with this thread.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

This doesn't even belong in the Lounge. It's just plain reterded.


----------



## Elagabalus (Mar 15, 2006)

Pat said:


> This doesn't even belong in the Lounge. It's just plain reterded.


I am a Roman Emperor and I asked a question. The only pity is that I have not as of yet gotten an answer.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

rocker said:


> and i think the admin/webmaster owns all.


i told you the answer

jesus, your like a baby wont give up till your get your bottle.

and trust me i know this. I was an admin on another forum i had god powers muhahahahahaha


----------



## Elagabalus (Mar 15, 2006)

rocker said:


> and i think the admin/webmaster owns all.


i told you the answer

jesus, your like a baby wont give up till your get your bottle.

and trust me i know this. I was an admin on another forum i had god powers muhahahahahaha
[/quote]
hahahahahahaha


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

he got nothing eles to do lol....







and yeah! i'm not drunk, you are.

oh yeah! i'm also with you on this one " Rocker" i'm done with this thread.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> move this topic to the Lounge.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

you accually moved this topic here, the topic is pointless, i mean the guy is drunk


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Hierarchy of the FURYYYYYYY









Emperors.... dukes.... sultans.... bagladies..... we got em all here


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Who is the most powerful? That's a complex question, it can get broke down into admins, sponsers, whoever owns the domain, etc.. Just give up it's stupid if you don't like the way someone/admin/mod talks to you on this site then go join another. It's that simple..


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Elagabalus said:


> This doesn't even belong in the Lounge. It's just plain reterded.


I am a Roman Emperor and I asked a question. The only pity is that I have not as of yet gotten an answer.
[/quote]
you not roman, and you are no emperor and to answer your question, YOUR MOTHER......ohhh snap you got played out son, what now mo'fo, you got beef yo, you sound kinda gangsta


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hey Elagabalus rot!

are you drunk?

no but seriously are you 12 and let me guess you learned about the middle ages today?

good job with being a total f****t!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

joey said:


> This doesn't even belong in the Lounge. It's just plain reterded.


I am a Roman Emperor and I asked a question. The only pity is that I have not as of yet gotten an answer.
[/quote]
you not roman, and you are no emperor and to answer your question, YOUR MOTHER......ohhh snap you got played out son, what now mo'fo, you got beef yo, you sound kinda gangsta
[/quot

"joey'd" i














to you on this one. good job dude!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> hey Elagabalus rot!
> 
> are you drunk?
> 
> ...


na yo i got this B, aigt check it fools, this mo'fo just done woke up the bbig bad Joey'd from his maturity nap, let this fool get wise again and watch yo ill pimp slap this fool with the quickness yo, yall know what i mean ya know what im sayin fo shizzle my nizzle swizzle *im'a pizzle on this piece of shizzle fo rizzle*


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:rasp:


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> :rasp:
























lol


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

yo Elagabalus where you at man, im'a pizzle on this piece fo shizzle fo rizzle, mo fizzle

aand to answer your question, i am the most powerful one here so watch it buddy, youd better keep in line


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Apart from Xenon, site administrators have the most "power" .


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

G23.40SW said:


> Apart from Xenon, site administrators have the most "power" .


Al Gore has the most power.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Apart from Xenon, site administrators have the most "power" .


Al Gore has the most power.









[/quote]
lolololololololol






















where is this guy i cant hold in this pizzle for ezzile


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Apart from Xenon, site administrators have the most "power" .


Al Gore has the most power.









[/quote]

God damn it, DannyBoy


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

admin

and i have a feeling you are going to get an up close and personal demonstration of the powers admins have. the garbage you continue to spew onto this site and the disrespect you give to other members will come back to kick you square in the arse.

i tried to warn you a few times about your lack of respect you give people here especially considering you are brand spanking new here so you should be trying to make a POSITIVE enterance but you chose to ignore me, and now im sure admins AND mods will take care of you from now on until you smarten up and show people some respect and show a little maturity here.

i have no problem with the question you asked. but alot of people seemed to of. which you deserve after the smart ass comments you made in the thread where you told a member he can fit 10 adult rhoms in his 20 gallon. yes he may not have known if he can fit a certain amount of fish in his tank but he didnt deserve to be mocked by you.

carma is quite a charm eh john?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> admin
> 
> and i have a feeling you are going to get an up close and personal demonstration of the powers admins have. the garbage you continue to spew onto this site and the disrespect you give to other members will come back to kick you square in the arse.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Xenon > *

but gross gurke and hastatas helped out a lot with piranha fury creation.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

here is your final answer

Xenon (mike) creator of the site owns everyone and plays god here

and here is a link to the rest

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...ts&CODE=leaders


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Elagabalus said:


> at least post in the right forum.
> The Lounge is for anyhitng else off topic of fish.
> and i think this would be better if u just PM someone.


Pm someone? Are you crazy? I demand to know how the hierarchy is run here so I can ingraciate myself withing the courtiers of the more powerful sort. Like a Sejanus to Tiberius. Muahahaha

On a serious note, all of the above wordsI have spoken are correct regarding my objective. It is 100% accurate.

"Vous etes toutes les cochons." Marie Antoinette, Queen of France
[/quote]

I'm sure if you wasn't being a jackass on every single thread, people would be nice enough to give you an answer





















.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Another troll thread.
What's with all the trolls tonight?
I'm drunk. Don't get me started.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> Another troll thread.
> What's with all the trolls tonight?
> I'm drunk. Don't get me started.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Seriously, Bullsnake, is that the best pic you've got?

(hehe)

Here's another great pic for the troll....

Turn into a stupid fat people thread?... any takers?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

acestro said:


> Turn into a stupid fat people thread?... any takers?


Okay. You asked for it.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> Turn into a stupid fat people thread?... any takers?


Okay. You asked for it.








[/quote]


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh, I dont think I asked for THAT!









Then there's this kid...


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Aloha


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i wanna play


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

This is just wrong...

Try stupider slckr69... I know I will...

Oh sh*t, if this one works....


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)




----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

hey! " acestro" are you making fun of date???


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You'll have to excuse me, I scared the crap out of myself with the god warrior lady.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

acestro said:


> You'll have to excuse me, I scared the crap out of myself with the god warrior lady.


it all kool, that is really me :nod: yeah! that lady is scary


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Cookies anyone?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

what happens to oompa loompas after the making of the movie


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Excellent pic!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

for I am Gordeez, I have NO Power


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> for I am Gordeez, I have NO Power












one FAT baby


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

acestro said:


> for I am Gordeez, I have NO Power












one FAT baby
[/quote]

thats quit normal their see they farm children in certain places in the world and when they get about that size they can usually feed the whole village for a week or month depending on the size of the village..

its true i saw it on the discovery channel


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

... also a scary fat lady. (what's really scary is my relatively low blood alcohol content...).



slckr69 said:


> for I am Gordeez, I have NO Power












one FAT baby
[/quote]

thats quit normal their see they farm children in certain places in the world and when they get about that size they can usually feed the whole village for a week or month depending on the size of the village..

its true i saw it on the discovery channel
[/quote]


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

id hit it


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> id hit it


you sick! lol i'll hit it too.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> id hit it


you sick! lol i'll hit it too.








[/quote]

Hit it .... where?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

acestro said:


> id hit it


you sick! lol i'll hit it too.








[/quote]

Hit it .... where?
[/quote]

good question


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

and more because i'M DRUNK...
















I just threw up a little bit in my mouth.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

dude thats the thing about fat bitches you can hit it anywhere i mean the fat kidna just molds around ur thing and it actually kinda acts as suction ... and if u are doing her like missionary style you dont have to worry about getting her pregnant ... chances are your not even near her pink taco


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> dude thats the thing about fat bitches you can hit it anywhere i mean the fat kidna just molds around ur thing and it actually kinda acts as suction ... and if u are doing her like missionary style you dont have to worry about getting her pregnant ... chances are your not even near her pink taco


pink taco! that is a good one,


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> dude thats the thing about fat bitches you can hit it anywhere i mean the fat kidna just molds around ur thing and it actually kinda acts as suction ... and if u are doing her like missionary style you dont have to worry about getting her pregnant ... chances are your not even near her pink taco


pink taco! that is a good one,








[/quote]

hmm you must of not been around for the pink taco thread then were ya?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> dude thats the thing about fat bitches you can hit it anywhere i mean the fat kidna just molds around ur thing and it actually kinda acts as suction ... and if u are doing her like missionary style you dont have to worry about getting her pregnant ... chances are your not even near her pink taco


Now I threw up too.









Fat lady in a little chair...

Fat lady in a little chair...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh Brit, how'd you let your stupid self go?...


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Oh the horror!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That one is classic!

This one is funny because of how serious the dude looks!


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> dude thats the thing about fat bitches you can hit it anywhere i mean the fat kidna just molds around ur thing and it actually kinda acts as suction ... and if u are doing her like missionary style you dont have to worry about getting her pregnant ... chances are your not even near her pink taco


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

(By the way, what's with the tropical Hawaii type pic a while back?







)

Okay here's the test, would you guys hit this....


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

acestro said:


> for I am Gordeez, I have NO Power












one FAT baby
[/quote]

*thats quit normal their see they farm children in certain places in the world and when they get about that size they can usually feed the whole village for a week or month depending on the size of the village.. 
*

its true i saw it on the discovery channel
[/quote]







TRue it is...I Saw it too...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Bullsnake, this pic is so funny. It's like he's saying: "okay, you fat ass ******* are going to have to take your gravitational fields elsewhere"


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

George Hitler Bush's daughter.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Bullsnake you ARE drunk! Now we're going the more drunk than fat... okay....


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

acestro said:


> Bullsnake, this pic is so funny. It's like he's saying: "okay, you fat ass ******* are going to have to take your gravitational fields elsewhere"


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

For all you fat lovers, beware of drinking and... well.... see the pic below...


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

He's saying, 'Yo, brother, you done ate up all the black eyed peas and collared greens. We can't feed your fat white asses no more. Y'all need to call FEMA and have them pick you up."


acestro said:


> Bullsnake, this pic is so funny. It's like he's saying: "okay, you fat ass ******* are going to have to take your gravitational fields elsewhere"


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmmm..... A contest for captions to these pics would be classic!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Bullsnake, this pic is so funny. It's like he's saying: "okay, you fat ass ******* are going to have to take your gravitational fields elsewhere"


[/quote]
Can I put your SMiley in My Signaute too??
SInce thatas basically my life....


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Gordeez said:


> Bullsnake, this pic is so funny. It's like he's saying: "okay, you fat ass ******* are going to have to take your gravitational fields elsewhere"


[/quote]
Can I put your SMiley in My Signaute too??
SInce thatas basically my life....
[/quote]
You can...but the staff assigned me that emoticon because i is my life, too. And that's being too generous!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Bullsnake, this pic is so funny. It's like he's saying: "okay, you fat ass ******* are going to have to take your gravitational fields elsewhere"


[/quote]
Can I put your SMiley in My Signaute too??
SInce thatas basically my life....
[/quote]
You can...but the staff assigned me that emoticon because i is my life, too. And that's being too generous!
[/quote]








True, My life too, bu theres usually chick thirere bobbing :rasp:


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ok you guys ave totally made this thread gross thanks alot, and what about of ugly members we have
View attachment 99942


----------



## Elagabalus (Mar 15, 2006)

joey said:


> ok you guys ave totally made this thread gross thanks alot, and what about of ugly members we have
> View attachment 99942


You all give new meaning to the term "final solution".


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

must redeem this thread....


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

oh good lord. this thread is horrible.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

myphen said:


> oh good lord. this thread is horrible.


i'm 100% with you on this one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Fido said:


> must redeem this thread....


No, this thread started life as a troll thread and went downhill from there. There is no redeeming this thread.
Just to cancel out the pictures Fido posted, -look at this!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

must not let fido win!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Take this Fido!

Haha she's taking the kid's food!








*
*
This room must smell.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

doublemint twins double the pleasure


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

The pink ruffles have a profound slimming effect.









The pink ruffles have a profound slimming effect.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)




----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

damn you juggalo only pics of hot girls pls


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> The pink ruffles have a profound slimming effect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could say that twice!!!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i always root for the underdog... but this is just too much


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Juggalo, get those ugly pics out of this thread.
here are some beauties...


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)




----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

this is another pic of jdm-piraya-A86


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

That's one fat cat.


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

you guys are too too much hahaahahahah







this stuff brought tears to my eyes hell i might need a guide dog after all this horror







i came here to talk fish and now im seeing elephants wearing double wide coleman tent thongs wut a cold shot supersize pink tacos a la fish hahaahhaha







have a good day guys


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

lol !


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

!yo!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

this thread is f*cking digusting


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

This thread kills me!








All because someone wanted to know the "power" thing hahaha
Then it turned into a fat chick thread...Imust say some of the girls on the page are amazing though.

Anyways..funny thread to say the least
Hall Of Fame anyone?


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

rocker said:


> this thread is f*cking digusting


Hey, I tried to save it!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Here's the whole Krispy Kreme Calender. 
You can than me later.


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

i cant get over the 2 fat sisters on the pick up is that thing on tires or a cement foundation







and the chick that bungee jump thats just freakin lard everywhere








i guess this is what the punk gets for trying to see whos got authority here i bet hes kickin himself in the tush hahahaa


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Here's the whole Krispy Kreme Calender.
> You can than me later.


NUDITY ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

never mind it's just a roll


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I have no clue what's going on here 









These kids are gangsta


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

are we moving on to gangstas!!!
View attachment 99998

ok i need your guys help i made a comment about this in the show ur face or whatever now amd i gay for noticing that JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 is either trying to smuggle a baseball bat or is this the reason he has a hot girlfriend? 
View attachment 100000


View attachment 100001


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

this thread is in violation of articles 113, 420, 187, 911, and according to policy protocall anybody involved in the posting of scantly clad large people are subject to persecution of the law to the fullest extent


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)




----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

This thread is a disaster.

Thanks for plaing, GOOD NIGHT NOW !!!


----------

